# Expecting a litter from Pearl



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi there. This is my first litter and it's my satin cream Pearl who came to me already pregnant. I've moved her to a new tub and put my other doe Oakley in with her for now as she's not due for another week I think. She weighs 42g, could that be an indicator of gestation?

I'm so excited! I'm hoping for some doe kits to keep and increase my numbers with.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

A pic of the "maternity ward"


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm a little jealous, I have my whole set up ready but with the holidays coming it would be way too disruptive for me to try anything. Soon...


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

Great to see what Pearl looks like and her new home  thanks for sharing!
I am guessing she has already given birth or will do any day now? So exciting !


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Pearl has had her babies! They're all perfect and she and Oakley are caring after them brilliantly. They're both happy for my hand to be in the tank so I had a quick go at sexing. Using some pictures and comparing baby to baby my preliminary count is seven does, two bucks. Fingers crossed I'm right as that would be an awesome result 

So very proud of her. Well done little mama x


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

*YAY!!!! Congratulations to both you and Pearl!!*! What beautiful cuties! Thank you so much for the pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Two and a half days in and the babies are doing great, I'm so pleased  They've started to try a crawl about and it's great seeing their healthy milk tummies. This is the second time I've handled them and mum and nanny continue to be fine. They were stuffing their faces with treats on the table whilst I checked the bubbas. I can't believe how much heavier they've gotten!


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

Nawh


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

The babies are 5 days old now and they're starting to become fuzzy, I love them  Pretty sure they're all satins and they're all light coloured. However I don't know whether it was the combination of the flash and being dark in the nest, but one shows up as yellow?

4 does and 2 bucks. Scrummy little bubbas <3










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

i am sorry about a few of them not making it. The bigger the litter the more likely that is to happen though i suppose.

*Wow they look great!* :mrgreen: You and Pearl are doing a fantastic job!

Thank you for the continued updates!!

_Edit:_
Such beautiful pictures too btw!
If you mean the yellow on the middle pic, it looks to me like it is due to lighting - if you look above the yellow patch on the baby you see that the bedding is far more yellow too in that area (going up in a sort of column from the spot on the baby).


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes I think you may be right. It will be exciting to see colours come in though! They're all looking like mini mummies at the moment 

With regards to the litter size I reduced it to ensure better health for the bubs and the mum. I hope that's not too distressing to read, but I don't want you to think mum did it for any reason such as genetic abnormalities x


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

I am very excited to see the colors myself (though just "plain" white/lightly colored is just fine by me too)!

Thanks, it is good to know the truth regarding what happened to them.

I cannot imagine how distressing it must have been for you to make that decision and to carry it out.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

There are pieds in the litter!! So exciting, I'm pretty sure my eyes aren't playing tricks on me. One has a white head! <3 I wonder what colour they're going to be then. Do the darker areas look like they'll be a darker colour than cream or beige? They all have dark eyes so will that make them beige and mock chocs or something else?


print screen windows xp


free picture upload


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

Owh wow they look great! The fur is really coming in now!
I see the splotches you mean. It looks quite obvious in the first picture, the second picture is harder to see, except for the one with a light head. Again, great pictures thank you!

Pieds are lovely! What about the other color being (light) grey/blue grey/lilacy? Or would that be more obvious like black? Or can you see that it is towards the brown? (It is hard to see for sure on the photos.)

It is rather fun not knowing what the father looks like and thus guessing xD


----------

